# Who has what Frogs in Mich......(and surrounding areas)



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

I thought a thread that would let everyone know what frogs you are working with and have breeding would be good. 
That way you could look to a local source to find what you are lookign for
I will still have to compile my list but I thought I would start the thread anyways


----------



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

Currently I have Azureus and Yellow Vents breeding and regularly producing good froglets.

I am also working with Intermedius, Powder Blue, and Cobalts.


----------



## SickVoodoo (Oct 9, 2005)

intermedius are my number one producers ($75ea) followed by my azureus (45ea). I haven't had very much action from anything else lately.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Here is my list


*Breeding*

D. auratus Green and Black

D. ventrimaculatus yellow

Pumilio Isla Solarte “Nancy”

D. tinctorius ‘Cobalt” 

D. azureus 2 pairs

Phelsuma laticauda – Gold Dust Gecko

*Not breeding*

D. imitator intermedius 

Pumilio Man Creeks (Calling male no froglets yet)

D. auratus Kahula & Crème

D. auratus Blue and Black 

Phyllobates “Gold Bi-Color” (calling male no eggs yet)

D. tinctorius “inferalanis”

Epipedobates trivittatus ‘Red” (Pair no eggs yet)

Phyllobates Terribilis “Mint”

D. lamasi “Panguana’ 

D. leucomelas 

Phyllobates Vittatus ‘Narrow Banded” (Calling Male no eggs yet)

Yellow fantasticus

C. Azureiventris (Calling male no eggs yet)


----------



## Colby02 (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got breeding Azureus, Imis, and Leucs (sold the Leuc pairs but still have a bunch of tads). Working on Cristobals, cayo de aqua, intermedius, variabilis, giant cobalts


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

how much for a sexed pair of giant cobalt (tinctorius right?)


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't have anything breeding yet but here's what I have:

D. azureus

D. auratus Campana

D. auratus Blue & Black

D. auratus Camo

D. leucomelas

Mantella expectata


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Nothing successful yet, but I've got:

O. pumilio "Darklands"

D. leucomelas

I'll be focusing primarily on pumilio in the future.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Breeding:
D. leucomelas
D. imitator imitator - Nabors line

Pogona vitticeps
Rhacodactylus ciliatus
R. auriculatus

Not Breeding:
D. auratus 'Costa Rican Green & Black'
D. tinctorius 'Suriname Cobalt'
D. tinctorius 'Azureus'
D. tinctorius 'Alanis'
D. tinctorius 'Inferalanis'
D. ventrimaculatus 'Blue Leg'
D. imitator intermedius - Phil Tan line

Eublepharis macularius
Varanus timorensis


----------



## umfrog (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is what I have.

Breeding:

Leucs(have froglets now)
Mantella Expectata(Might still have a few froglets unclaimed)

Have but no Breeding

Blue Leg Vents
Bronze Auratus
P. Vitattus
Blushing Expectata(Mantella)


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is what I have.

Breeding:
D. Auratus~Blue & Black-Lots of tads, more froglets soon.
D. Ventrimaculatus~Blue legged - Lots of tads, a few froglets, more coming soon.

Not breeding:
D. Pumilio~Bastimentos
E. Anthonyi~Santa Isabel
D. Imitator~Imitator
D. Imitator~Intermedius
D. Lamasi~Panguana
D. Tinctorius~Oyapok
D. Tinctorius~Cobalt
D. Tinctorius~Azureus
D. Auratus~Green & Black


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Breeding:

Cobalts
Green and Black auratus (Nic? who knows anymore..)

Not breeding:
Leucs
Galactonotus (red back)
Blue & Black auratus
Azureus
Mantella betselio
M. crocea
M. laevigata

Looking for - tinc pairs


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I know I am not in Michigan, but I am close. Check out my signature for what I have.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Yea I should have just said in the Midwest Region on my post That why I said surrounding area 
I figured between shows and meetings we have a good network to be able to get frogs to each other without the high cost/ stress of shipping


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anybody in the area breed D. truncatus? It seems like nobody really even keeps them. I'd love to get my hands on some.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Mustang said:


> Here is my list
> 
> Banded intermedius (Yellow fantasicus)


Sorry - not a MI frogger - but I was glancing through the posts - and I saw this.

Just a note - Banded intermedius and yellow fantasticus are not the same frog - although they have similar patterning. Their behavior IME is very different. While the care sheet describes the yellow fants as being very bold - I have seen just the opposite from my group. They are usually hiding - and only occasionally can be seen. I have heard this from other froggers as well. In contrast, banded intermedius are incredibly bold. At first, my group was somewhat shy - but once they started breeding - they are always out.

See the care sheets for a description:

care-sheets/topic22388.html
care-sheets/topic17838.html ** The banded intermedius picture is actually a standard intermedius - that needs to be fixed - here is a pic of a true banded intermedius.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Does anybody in the area breed D. truncatus? It seems like nobody really even keeps them. I'd love to get my hands on some.


I do.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

rozdaboff said:


> Sorry - not a MI frogger - but I was glancing through the posts - and I saw this.
> 
> Just a note - Banded intermedius and yellow fantasticus are not the same frog - although they have similar patterning. Their behavior IME is very different. While the care sheet describes the yellow fants as being very bold - I have seen just the opposite from my group. They are usually hiding - and only occasionally can be seen. I have heard this from other froggers as well. In contrast, banded intermedius are incredibly bold. At first, my group was somewhat shy - but once they started breeding - they are always out.


Thanks for the correction
Well I learned something every day LOL I though the were the same...I read and my e-mails when I got them and they are Yellow Banded Fants as per jwerner. it make sense mine are very shy (BTW could you fix it LOL)


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Yup - beautiful frogs - but quite shy in my hands. I also got mine from Jon.

Fixed your post.


----------



## Clownfish (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi folks,  

I don't have any frogs yet. I'm so new to frogs, and this fourm, I don't have any yet. I've been gathering info before I get started. I live in Michigan, and I have 2 reef tanks, going on #3 and #4, with 3 cats, 1 spouse, and (1) 4 year old son.

Is there any "Frog Clubs" or good pet stores in the area for looking at frogs, or buying frogs and supplies? How about "Frog Swaps"??? Do they have these for PDF's??

Thanks, have a great day!


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Currently breeding are my Intermedius and Lamasi, but none old enough to sell yet. 1 Intermedius should be coming out of the water within the week. Just got a clutch of 2 Lamasi tads about 10 days ago, and hopefully more with all of the calling going on. I do have 1.0.2 Solarte (or Nancy) SNDF pumilio available with their 45 gallon (comes with it) for $525. 

Clownfish, as for pet stores in the area I'd go ahead and say no. You're much better off getting them at a meeting or having them shipped to you. The reason I say this is because they in most cases don't have any experience with PDF's and generally sell unhealthy animals as they are not familiar with their general care.About every 2 months we have a MI meeting, next one should be in about mid-May where you can usually purchase frogs. Also check out http://www.joshsfrogs.com for supplies and frogs (he's in MI) as well as other sponsors. 

Mike


----------



## Clownfish (Apr 4, 2008)

OK, thanks Frogman. 

I understand frogs aren't "new" but it seems like I've been hearing a lot more about them lately. Are the PDF's are becoming more popular? Or easier to care for? A better understanding of their needs, to keep healthier frogs, perhaps?

Is it easier to buy a complete set-up, or make my own viv? Might I be buying someone's headache?

I'm thinking about Terribilis, bicolor, or azureus.

thanks for your time and posts! :mrgreen:


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Clownfish, 

Welcome to the hobby! We do have a frog club (michigan froggers). PM user 'sickvoodoo' (Drew) and ask him to stick you on the mailing list. We have a meeting coming up in mid-May. 

Where are you abouts in MI? Im located in Lansing; you're more than welcome to stop by and check out the vivs sometime.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Clownfish, I PM'd you some information.


----------



## Clownfish (Apr 4, 2008)

I am located in West Bloomfield, just north/east of 12 Oaks mall.

I'm waiting for the weather to break, so I can clean up some former reef tanks I have sitting empty. None of the tanks have had any type of chemicals, meds, or anything like that in them. 

Thanks for the replies. I'm trying to get info before I launch into this type of project. I'm thinking I want a small waterfall, (must be the reefer in me :mrgreen: ) and possibly a misting system. I saw a large set-up at Pruess' a few weeks ago, and it was really cool. There wasn't any frogs in it yet, but Rick Pruess showed me how the whole thing worked, and when that mister came on, wow. It really made me think of a rain forest.


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Well it's been a good week here! I get to add to my breeding list 
First clutches from:
Vittatus
intermedius
and Orange Headed Bassleri!!!
got 22 eggs from them and so far all look good


----------



## Mustang (May 2, 2007)

Another good week!
Bi-colors first Clutch (8)
C.Azureiventris first clutch (8)

ended up with 4 good eggs out of my bassleri not to bad for first clutch and have one already a tad in water


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow Congrats Ken!
Sounds like a great couple of weeks!
Heres a quick update on whats going on around here:
The I.Intermedius that I got from Josh @ the last meeting are going thru the motions (calling, petting, and the like), but I haven't found any clutches as of yet. Hopefully they get going here soon. ( I think I may have 2.1)
I hear a lot of calling from my Tricolor viv lately too. I think they may be a little young still (2 are the nice bright red adult color, and 2 still have some of their juvenile coloration) to be breeding yet. Probably still a few months away.
Anyway great to hear you are having a good week.
Cheers!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I started splitting my leuc group up into pairs the other week, and got 5 eggs within 24 hours, so far all look good. Still looking for an adult female leuc locally.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, been a while since I have posted but here is what I have.
I have Blue Legged Vents breeding, as of right now I only have one froglett and 6 tads in the water in their tank.
I have one juvi Imitator
Two juvi cobalts
Four juvi auratus
I also have one redbacked salamander

Clownfish: Yes Preuses does have a nice setup in their store, you should go to the movie theature around in that area, they have a display viv set up and a display reef tank. I have talked to the owner a couple of times myself, but talking about SW fish, not frogs. Don't buy frogs from preuses, a frog that costs 25 dollars will be selling for 75 dollars at preuses.


----------



## jehitch (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be at the Taylor show this Saturday (tomorrow) and have the following frogs, all from breeders on Dendroboard:

D. azureus juveniles (from two breeders)
D. variabilis (from two unrelated pairs)
D. lamasi green legged (breeding pair +offspring)
D. lamsai standard
D. tinctorius powder blue (from two breeders)
D. tinctorius citronella
D. tinctorius yellow back
D. tinctorius new river
D. leucomelas (from two breeders)
D. auratus green & bronze (from two breeders)
C. azureiventris
I may not bring them all, so if there are any in particular you are interested in, email me tonight at [email protected]

Jim
edited 'cuz I misspelled my own email address!


----------



## bennytec (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm looking for a Female Citronella

0.0.4 Black and Blue auratus
0.0.1 Black and Blue Auratus
0.0.5 Azuriventrus
1.0.0 Citronella
0.0.5 Inferlanus
0.0.2 Leucs
0.0.4 baby leucs


----------



## Road8514 (Jun 1, 2009)

I got four cobalt froglets. that it right now


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is my list.
Breeding:
P. Aurotaenia Narrow banded 2.2.1 group with 36+ tads and 4 froglets as of 09-07-09.

Not Breeding yet:
See my signature.

What I will be looking for soon.
Pumilo Nacey and or Bastimentos 
D. Imitator Intermedius 
D. Variabilis 

How many other froggers are in the West Mi area?

Kurt


----------



## BDport (Feb 17, 2009)

This is turning out to be a great resource!
I have nothing to offer this thread per se...except to appreciate the directory of Michigan froggers.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone headed to the Taylor show tomorrow? If so post maybe we can get together for some food at some point or at least meet up. Only had the opportunity to meet a couple of you guys, would be great to see some new faces and talk to you guys more.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Working with

Patricias
Powder blues
Azureus
Pumilo 
leucs
yellow trucs


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have:
P. Aurotaenia Narrow Banded
D. Leucomelas
D. Vents Blue Leg
D. Amazonicus 
D. Tinc. Cobalt's
Imitator Intermedius
Imitator Tarapoto
Camo Auratus

I want............................... the list goes on and on.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

0.0.6 O. lamasi
0.0.9 D. tinctorius- cobalt
1.1.2 bastimentos pumilio (orange)
1.2.0 cayo de agua pumilio
1.0.0 D. imitator
0.0.2 Lleucs
0.0.2 G&B Auratus


Both pumilio groups breeding, Olams should breed soon. The rest are young or not pairs.

Looking for a female Imi.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be vending at the Taylor show - feel free to swing by and hang out.

I'll have all the frogs on Josh's site available (Josh's Frogs - Poison Dart Frogs), plus some more.


----------



## hyla23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Breeding:

D. vents 
Mossy frogs (no eggs yet, but in amplexus all the time)

Non-breeding

D. intermedius (I know I have one male for sure)
D. azureus
D. tinc
D. leuc
D. Vents (Borja Ridge)
A. callidryas
P. vallanti
P. bicolor
P. hypochondrialis

Reptiles (just for the heck of it)
Green tree pythons (my female is gravid again so if anyone is interested pm me)
crocodile skinks
ringed pythons
gray banded kingsnakes


I am also looking for thumbnails for a decent price so if anyone has any that they might want to part with or tadpoles or froglets pm me. Thanks


----------



## Mtupup (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey from West Bloomfield!

I'm keeping a variety of D. Auratus at the moment along with Red Eyes.

On the note regarding Preuss: I know for a fact (as I've asked) they get some of their stock Josh Willard - which they do mark up substantially. Their old reptile department manager also provided a good amount of their stock. Their employees will try to justify the prices by their quarentine methods and push that all frogs are panacured. This is not to go without saying that most animals that come out of there aren't in top notch condition. I've dealt with Preuss for a few years now on account I have a number of friends who work there, and besides used tanks, everything is way over priced.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Right now I have a group of Fine Spot Azureus and a group of Ameerga Pepperi... I also have some Viper Geckos... looking to fill one, possibly two more tanks with some frogs, just yet to decide/purchase them.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

zach ill see you out there havent actually met you in person yet so it will be nice to meet you.


----------

